# Did you know pop ups



## Michael Morris (Oct 26, 2004)

You should see one when you first visit.  You'll only see one per day. Of course, you won't see one if you're pop-up blocker is on.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 26, 2004)

Err... pop-ups?  What sort of pop-ups?


----------



## mythusmage (Oct 26, 2004)

What pop-ups?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 26, 2004)

Why would you even consider putting a pop up on the site, with all the hatred they generate?


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 26, 2004)

This sort of pop-up

http://www.enworld.org/forums/?do=didyouknow

That's what it contains when it successfully launches.  It's only supposed to launch once a day. And it can be turned off from the Edit Options screen (a link to turn it off is included in it).

And yes, I'm aware of the unpopularity of pop-ups due to their abuse on virtually every site that has ever used them.  This is an attempt on my part to help alleviate part of a common vbulletin problem - people not reading the FAQ and then asking the same questions over and over again.


----------



## Ferret (Oct 26, 2004)

I think I like them, maybe once a week would work better, I always turn them off if they pop up to often.

It loads very slowly though. Very.


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 27, 2004)

Is there anything on here that *doesn't* load very slowly??

As a footnote, I think I have the editor fixed.


----------



## Berandor (Oct 27, 2004)

Wouldn't it be better to have these tips appear at the top of the page, where right now, a message from June/July greets me? I mean, pop-ups are loathed, and I'd say that a good amount of people have blockers installed anyway.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 27, 2004)

I get no pop!    

No pop up blocker in play but at work so....


----------



## Ferret (Oct 27, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Is there anything on here that *doesn't* load very slowly??
> 
> As a footnote, I think I have the editor fixed.




It al loads fine on my computer but the 'pop up' took about 2-3 minutes . What do you mean by editer?



			
				Berandor said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be better to have these tips appear at the top of the page, where right now, a *message from June/July greets me?* I mean, pop-ups are loathed, and I'd say that a good amount of people have blockers installed anyway.




Emphasis mine. What do you mean by the message?

p.s @Morris: I bet that avatar makes you feels like Optimus Prime.


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 27, 2004)

Berandor said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be better to have these tips appear at the top of the page, where right now, a message from June/July greets me? I mean, pop-ups are loathed, and I'd say that a good amount of people have blockers installed anyway.




Hey!  You gave me an idea!!

::scurries off::


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 28, 2004)

Ok, the tips of the day now launch in the announcement area unless you explicitly request them to launch as pop-ups (Edit Options >> Messaging & Notification Options).

EDIT: You can also request they launch on an hourly basis instead of daily.


----------



## mythusmage (Oct 28, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Ok, the tips of the day now launch in the announcement area unless you explicitly request them to launch as pop-ups (Edit Options >> Messaging & Notification Options).
> 
> EDIT: You can also request they launch on an hourly basis instead of daily.




_Now_ They're appearing as pop-ups.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 28, 2004)

Ya, now I get pop ups.  I'd also add a link to a page that has all of the messages on them just in case someone wants to read them all.


----------



## talinthas (Oct 28, 2004)

what's a pop up?
 /uses mozilla


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2004)

talinthas said:
			
		

> what's a pop up?
> /uses mozilla



 What he said...
/uses Avant


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 28, 2004)

The pop-ups are coming up for me on every single page I look at while I'm not logged in.  That, combined with the site's tendency to log me out every few pages, is quite annoying.


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 28, 2004)

Since this new problem showed up, I actually researched the logging out problem, and fixing that resolved both issues.  For some reason not having www in the address bar was causing problems.


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 28, 2004)

Yes, the turning it off is cookie based, and if you use the www.enworld.org/forums address the cookies will be wrong - hence the system will behave - oddly.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 28, 2004)

I got the pop now!  Rather BIG.  

So are yoou going to use it as a broadcast message?


----------



## KnowTheToe (Oct 28, 2004)

FYI, I hate the Pop ups


I am glad I found this page tough because I finally found someone who could answer why I was always loggeg out and no moderators seemed to be able to help.


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 28, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> I got the pop now!  Rather BIG.
> 
> So are yoou going to use it as a broadcast message?




No. Too many pop-up blockers around to make pop-ups useful for broadcasting important messages.  If it's real important I'll use an involuntary redirect scheme - but those are annoying as heck to so rest assured they'll be used judiciously if at all.


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 28, 2004)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> FYI, I hate the Pop ups




Turn them off. My Account >> Edit Options >> Messaging & Notification.  Set it to "Never."


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 28, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Too many pop-up blockers around to make pop-ups useful for broadcasting important messages. If it's real important I'll use an involuntary redirect scheme - but those are annoying as heck to so rest assured they'll be used judiciously if at all.



Um, if the popups are not useful for important messages, and most people hate them, then why spend any time setting them up at all? Seems like the no-brain solution would be to not use them in the first place. Why waste your time setting them up, and our time having to deal with them? There are enough problems with the site as is, so why throw this into the mix? :\


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Oct 28, 2004)

Count me in the "get rid of the pop-ups" crowd.  I can't imagine why anyone would put them on a website unless its to make money.  Default it to being at the top of the page and allow someone to TURN ON the popups.   Then after 6 months - when no one has done so, delete that option.


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 28, 2004)

Guys, they're not even turned on by default!!  You have to intentionally turn them on.  If you figured out how to turn the things on you can figure out how to turn them off by yourself.


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 29, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Um, if the popups are not useful for important messages, and most people hate them, then why spend any time setting them up at all? Seems like the no-brain solution would be to not use them in the first place. Why waste your time setting them up, and our time having to deal with them? There are enough problems with the site as is, so why throw this into the mix? :\




I set them up as an option because by putting the info in a pop-up it is more noticable and some folks may *want* to notice them.  They are, after all, helpful tips.


----------



## Mark (Oct 29, 2004)

_Spoony Bard would never have subjected us to pop ups..._


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 29, 2004)

Michael, you've got to understand.  People on the internet are very irrational.  The pop-ups could provide the direct word of God, plus the winning lotto numbers, and people would still hate them on principle.

A link to 'Helpful Tips' might be more useful, and incur less wrath.


----------



## Ferret (Oct 29, 2004)

You could have them marque, there are a lot of places they could go. What message june/july do you mean though?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 29, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Guys, they're not even turned on by default!!  You have to intentionally turn them on.  If you figured out how to turn the things on you can figure out how to turn them off by yourself.




I never turned the damn things on, and I sometimes read the site without logging in. When I'm not logged in, I get the popups. If I'm not logged in, I can't turn them off, therefor, I DID NOT turn them on myself. Get rid of them. They do nothing but piss people off. 

Of all websites that I visit, this is the LAST place I thought that I'd see a pop up window. It's a mistake to have them here. Period.


----------



## Mighty Halfling (Oct 29, 2004)

The pop ups are extremely annoying. If you do keep them, could you make them pop-under ads and could you reduce the size.
I often surf the forums while I'm not logged in (while I'm at work) and they are not at all useful when the boss walks by me!


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 29, 2004)

<RANT>I took me over a minute to find the option to turn them off because they're called "tips" in the options screen instead "BLOODY ANNOYING POPUPS".</RANT>

Perhaps this was not a good idea.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 29, 2004)

They'll be gone asap. A good idea, maybe, but I don't think this is ever going to be the place for pop-ups. 

Thanks for giving us your feedback, everyone. Even negative feedback is good if it's constructive.


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 30, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I never turned the damn things on, and I sometimes read the site without logging in. When I'm not logged in, I get the popups. If I'm not logged in, I can't turn them off, therefor, I DID NOT turn them on myself. Get rid of them. They do nothing but piss people off.
> 
> Of all websites that I visit, this is the LAST place I thought that I'd see a pop up window. It's a mistake to have them here. Period.




If they're showing up in that even then there is a script glitch.  Hmm (Not occuring at Wotc - what's the difference  :lightbulb:  (_8(0) DOHH!!!!!  )


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 30, 2004)

There was an error in the script setup because apparently RC4 and 3.0.3 handle the $bbuserinfo variable differently.

It was never my intention to cause the thing to launch constantly.  It should be behaving properly now -which means

#1) If you aren't logged in, it will not launch
#2) If you are logged in, it defaults to putting the tip in the body of the page, not in a pop-up.

If anyone else sees an unwanted pop-up then there's still a logic error lingering around.  Let me know and I'll look into it.

Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## tjoneslo (Oct 30, 2004)

If you are so enamored of these pop-up (mine were turned on by default  ) , leave them setup and see how many people turn them on (or leave them on).


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 30, 2004)

They were never turned on by default.  There was an error in the script.  It should be fixed now. If it isn't, let me know.

Either way, lose the attitude plz. Thx.


----------

